
Ask HN: How to gain experience in Ops - arcesso
I have lots of &#x27;traditional&#x27; systems administration experience.  By that I mean windows domain environments, networking, a little Linux experience, etc.  Basically anything a non-technical small to medium business would need.  I have a little experience in programming, but not a huge amount.  How can I get experience in cloud computing or infrastructure? It seems like in 10 years I will not have a job if I don&#x27;t adapt.  I don&#x27;t live in a place that has a huge tech culture or technology job market.
======
avitzurel
I am working on an open source project around Ops (Chef, Mesos, Docker
etc...).

To me, I have learned the most while pairing with someone who had MUCH more
experience than me.

So it's time for me to pass that karma along and help others. If you want to
pair on this project, I'll be happy to.

Email is on my profile. Invitation open.

Edit: Just to clarify here. This is NOT an invitation for services. These are
completely free of charge pairing sessions.

------
afarrell
I'm working on a tutorial on automated configuration management and I would
love some feedback from users coming from a Windows background. Can you shoot
me an email at amfarrell@mit.edu ?

